# Initial Observation vs Subsequent Observation



## reyesjr (Jan 26, 2015)

OBGYN provider admits patient to the hospital for nausea/vomiting & fever and there is not sufficient documentation to support the level of service for Initial Observation care CPT code 99219, would it be appropriate to code the visit to the next level of Subsequent observation care.

Thanks in advance,
Janie


----------



## tmerickson (Mar 12, 2015)

Medicare Claims processing manual chapter 12 has all the info you need on this.


----------

